# ???? where to buy octopus for bait?



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where to puchase octopus to use for bait, around Pensacola/orange Beach area?

Couple of years ago,I pulled up a red snapper in the 20 plus pound range,and while unhooking he spit out an octopus the size of my fist.I immediatly hooked the octopus and dropped it back down and wow another NICE snapper.

Just thought I would try using octopus this year along with everything else. I found a place on the web,but it would come from Alaska,to much cost with the shipping,etc. Thanks for the replies, Tony


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way, but you sure as hell don't need to use octopus as bait to catch red snapper. They'd pretty much eat the ass end of a cigar if you put it in their face.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Joe patties carries them sometimes.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV align=center>*I know you asked in your area, but here is one not a great distance..*</DIV><DIV align=center>http://www.fishonbait.com/Welcome.html <DIV align=center>*Fish On Bait Company
*</DIV><DIV align=center>*PO Box 51411
*</DIV><DIV align=center>*Jacksonville Beach, FL. 32240
*</DIV><DIV align=center>
</DIV><DIV align=center>*General Inquiries:
*</DIV><DIV align=center>*Phone (904) 241-6008 Fax (904) 241-6012
*</DIV><DIV align=center>*Email: **[email protected]*
</DIV><DIV align=center>
</DIV><DIV align=center>*Sales & Retail:
*</DIV><DIV align=center>*Main (904) 241-6008 Direct (904) 241-6013
*</DIV><DIV align=center>*Email: [email protected]*</DIV></DIV>


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Tuna Man.I called and talked to them today. They have S.East,S.west,N.west,Alaska areas. Alaska was the only area that had octopus. thanks anyway. He did tell me of a place in pensacola,but they only sold to businesses. Tony


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats Pensacola Native ,I stop in Joe Pattis next time. Tony


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Yup, Joe Pattis has them from time to time and I bet you could get either Outcast or Hot Spots to order them for you if you asked pretty please.



Cobia love 'em too!!!


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Find a asian food market they will probably have.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

GCCS ( Justin & Nathan) are the local Rep's for "*Fish On Bait Company*"... they can order them for you if you need them..........


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

Believe it or not, I saw octopi in the Ft. Walton Beach Walmart seafood section... I was walking by, and it surprised the heck out of me. I wouldn't eat any seafood from there, but I might eat the seafood that ate the seafood from there if you used it for bait They were (obviously) deceased, but if you're ok with dead bait, it's an option. Probably as cheap as frozen bait.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

If you can find large squid they work just as good as the octupus at catching red snapper. Another good bait I discovered when I went out Wednesday is what I call Rock Bass.


----------



## marcosgonzalez (Dec 28, 2017)

*Free octopus from wholesalers*



fishinwhits said:


> Can anyone tell me where to puchase octopus to use for bait, around Pensacola/orange Beach area?
> 
> Couple of years ago,I pulled up a red snapper in the 20 plus pound range,and while unhooking he spit out an octopus the size of my fist.I immediatly hooked the octopus and dropped it back down and wow another NICE snapper.
> 
> Just thought I would try using octopus this year along with everything else. I found a place on the web,but it would come from Alaska,to much cost with the shipping, seafood wholesale distributor, etc Thanks for the replies, Tony



I usually buy straight from the wholesalers, they have some octopus left they can't distribute for various reasons and they give it to you for free


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

</DIV><DIV align=center>*Live Cigs!!!111*


----------



## sandragarciars (Apr 11, 2018)

marcosgonzalez said:


> I usually buy straight from the wholesalers, they have some octopus left they can't distribute for various reasons and they give it to you for free


Yeah I do the same, sometimes they even give it for free if you build a good relationship with them

_________________________________________
 Moviles Jaztel


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Publix carries whole, frozen Octopus in their frozen bait section. I was surprised to see it myself. They didn’t look too bad in quality either.


----------

